#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Вегетарианство и знаменитости

## Tenzin Chophel

Попалась на глаза любопытная статья. Решил поделиться:

Вегетарианцы и веганы среди мировой элиты:

Философы и духовные лидеры 

Его Святость Далай-Лама Тибетский XIV (тибетский духовный лидер), Парамаханза Йогананда (индийский духовный учитель), Сократ (греческий философ), Иисус Христос, Конфуций (китайский философ), Шакьямуни Будда, Лао Тзы (китайский философ), Святой Франциск Ассизкий (итальянский христианский Святой), Тик Нат Хан (вьетнамский буддийский монах/писатель), Йоги Махариши Махеш (индийский писатель, философ, лидер трансцедентальной медитации), Лев Николаевич Толстой (русский философ/писатель), Пифагор (греческий математик/философ), Зороастер (иранец–основатель зороастрианизма), и т.д. 

Писатели и художники 

Леонардо Да Винчи (итальянский художник), Джордж Бернард Шоу (ирландский писатель), Марк Твен (амер.писатель), Альберт Швейцер (немецкий философ, физик, музыкант), Плутарх (греческий писатель), Вольтер (французский писатель), и т.д. 

Ученые, изобретатели, инженеры 

Чарльз Дарвин (британский естествоиспытатель), Альберт Эйнштейн (немецкий ученый), Томас Эдисон (амер.ученый/изобретатель), Сэр Исаак Ньютон (британский ученый), Никола Тесла (американец хорватского происхождения ученый/изобретатель), Генри Форд (амер. основатель фирмы Форд Моторс), и т.д. 

Политики, государственные деятели и активисты 

Махатма Ганди (индийский лидер движения за гражд. права),Президент Словении Янеш Дрновшек, Др. А.П.Дж. Абдул Калем (президент Индии), Др. Манмохан Синкх (премьер-министр Индии), и т.д. 

Актеры, кинозвезды, актеры телевидения 

Памела Андерсон (амер. актриса), Ашли Джуд (амер. актриса), Бриджит Бардо (франц. актриса), Давид Духовны (амер. актер), Данни Девито (амер. актер), Камерон Диаз (амер. актер), Джуд Ло (амер. актер), Ричард Гир (амер. актер), Дэрил Ханна (амер. актриса), Дастин Хоффман (амер. актер), Кэйти Холмс (амер. актриса), Стив Мартин (амер. актер), Деми Мур (амер. актриса), Ян МакКеллен (брит. актер), Тоби Магуаер (амер. актер), Пол Ньюман (амер. актер), Брад Питт (амер. актер), Гвинет Пэлтроу (амер. актриса), Стивен Сигал (амер. актер), Брук Шилдс (амер. модель/актриса), Джерри Сайнфелд (амер. актер), Найоми Уаттс (амер. актриса), Кэйт Уинслет (брит. актриса), и т.д. 

Поп-звезды и музыканты 

Джоан Баез (амер. певица нар. песен), Джордж Харрисон (брит. музыкант, член группы «Битлз»), Пол Маккартни (брит. музыкант член группы «Битлз»), Ринго Стар (брит. музыкант член группы «Битлз»),Боно (ирландский певец), Боб Дилан (амер. музыкант), Майкл Джексон (амер. поп-звезда), Моррисси (брит. певец), Оливия Ньютон Джон (брит/австрал. певица), Синид О’Коннор (ирландский певец), Пинк (амер. певец), Принц (амер. поп-звезда), Джастин Тимберлэйк (амер. поп-звезда), Тина Турнер (амер. поп-звезда), Шэнайя Туэйн (амер. певица), Ванесса Уильямс (амер. поп. певица) и т.д. 

Спортсмены 

Билли Джин Кинг (амер. чемпион-теннисист), Билл Уолтон (амер.баскетболист), Карл Луис (амер. легкоатлет, 9-кратный медалист Олимпийских Игр), Эдвин С. Моузес (амер. легкоатлет, двукратный медалист), Элена Валенджик (чемпионка по боксу Германии), Александр Даргац (атлет, чемпион-культурист Германии, врач), и т.д. 

Модели 

Кристи Бринкли (амер. супермодель), Кристи Терлингтон (амер. супермодель), и т.д.

http://sovet.passion.ru/l.php/vegeta...amenitosti.htm

----------

Алексей Каверин (20.02.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

*Его Святость Далай-Лама Тибетский XIV*

Разве Далай Лама вегетарианец? Еще пару лет назад слышал, как он рассказывал, что употребляет немного мяса, так как при полностью вегетарианской диете возникли проблемы со здоровьем.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (02.01.2012)

----------


## Бо

Синеад О Коннор не певец а певица  :Smilie:  Пинк тоже. С супермоделями всё ясно, диета. А как Стивену Сигалу удается поддерживать силы питаясь травой, непонятно...

----------

Dorje Dugarov (02.01.2012)

----------


## Шаман

Гитлера забыли. Тоже известный вегетарианец.

----------

andykh (09.06.2009), Dorje Dugarov (02.01.2012), Homa Brut (08.06.2009), PampKin Head (07.06.2009), Tiop (07.06.2009), Кузьмич (04.10.2012)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> *Его Святость Далай-Лама Тибетский XIV*
> 
> Разве Далай Лама вегетарианец? Еще пару лет назад слышал, как он рассказывал, что употребляет немного мяса, так как при полностью вегетарианской диете возникли проблемы со здоровьем.


Не вегетарианец, в одной из книг так и пишет что из-за проблем со здоровьем ест мясо через день.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (02.01.2012)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Гитлера забыли. Тоже известный вегетарианец.


Это миф:
http://www.vita.org.ru/veg/veganstvo/pseudoveg.htm

----------

Аньезка (07.06.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

И про Иисуса Христа ерунда какая-то, во первых сомневаюсь что он существовал, а если и был то он на всяких вечериях радостно ел барашков.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (02.01.2012), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (08.06.2009), Аньезка (07.06.2009), Вова Л. (08.06.2009)

----------


## Шаман

> Это миф:
> http://www.vita.org.ru/veg/veganstvo/pseudoveg.htm


Я видел этот "миф" в списках знаменитых людей, который распространялся вегетарианцами. Наверное, это другие вегетарианцы...

----------

Dorje Dugarov (02.01.2012)

----------


## Рюдзи

На мой взгляд весьма бесполезная и несколько провокационная информация.
Лучше бы сразу тему прикрыть, иначе холивары неизбежны.

----------


## Tiop

Вообще-то рейхсфюрер СС Г. Гиммлер писал в каком-то програмном документе, что Германия - единственная страна, где человечно относятся к животным. (ужос, не правда ли?)

----------

Dorje Dugarov (02.01.2012)

----------


## До

> Это миф:
> http://www.vita.org.ru/veg/veganstvo/pseudoveg.htm


Это миф.



> *Scholars agree* that, in addition to being a teetotaler and a non-smoker,[1] Adolf Hitler practiced some form of vegetarianism.[2]


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adolf_H..._vegetarianism
+ не пил и не курил.




> Do you know that your Führer is a vegetarian, and that he does not eat meat *because of* his general attitude toward life and *his love for the world of animals*? Do you know that your Führer is an exemplary *friend of animals*, and even as a chancellor, he is not separated from the animals he has kept for years?...The Führer is an ardent *opponent of any torture of animals*, in particular vivisection, and has declared to terminate those conditions...thus fulfilling his role as the *savior of animals*, from continuous and nameless torments and pain. ” 
> —Neugeist/Die Weisse Fahne (German magazine of the New Thought movement)[8]


Друк животных.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (02.01.2012), лесник (27.12.2011)

----------


## Буль

Вообще-то мне кажется странным постоянно создавать списки знаменитостей вегетарианцев, гомосексуалистов и т.д. Что это должно доказать?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (02.01.2012), Homa Brut (08.06.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (08.06.2009), Вова Л. (08.06.2009), Илия (08.06.2009)

----------


## До

> И про Иисуса Христа ерунда какая-то, во первых сомневаюсь что он существовал, а если и был то он *на всяких вечериях радостно ел барашков*.


Вы присутствовали?

----------


## Аминадав

Единственный из списка, про кого я знаю, был ли он вегетарианцем, это Будда. Он им не был согласно текстам Палийского канона, и вероятно, согласно китайским агамам.

----------


## Aion

О Гитлере-вегетарианце: http://lenta.ru/news/2008/10/28/meal/

----------


## ullu

> Вообще-то рейхсфюрер СС Г. Гиммлер писал в каком-то програмном документе, что Германия - единственная страна, где человечно относятся к животным. (ужос, не правда ли?)


Глядя на то, как они относились к людям, могу сделать вывод, что животным сильно не повезло.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (02.01.2012), Tiop (07.06.2009), Вова Л. (08.06.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Вы присутствовали?


Нет.
Об этом с упоением говорят сами христиане, плюс можно ещё вспомнить рыбу. Конечно они тоже не присутствовали.
я же считаю Иисуса вобще мифическим существом, поэтому мне всёравно.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (02.01.2012)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Вообще-то мне кажется странным постоянно создавать списки знаменитостей вегетарианцев, гомосексуалистов и т.д. Что это должно доказать?


Для удовлетворения своего эго.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (02.01.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Вы присутствовали?


В евангелиях всё описано.

----------


## Tiop

Посмотрел список знаменитостей... 

Зороастер не был вегетарианцем, и у него, и вообще в зороастризме никаких вегетарианских прескрипций нет:

http://www.faithandfood.com/Zoroastr...#vegetarianism

(Заратуштра вообще считал главным богатством - скот, его нужно было просить у богов\бога)

придумали, что он был вегетарианцем греки, больше чем через тысячу лет:

http://books.google.ru/books?id=cNUE...esult&resnum=2


Греки были затейники вообще, вот Геродот об Индии писал следующее:




> Например, рассказ о том, как индусы добывают золото.
> Водятся, будто бы, в их стране громадные муравьи, величиною
> почти с собаку. Живут они в песчаных местностях, роют себе жилища под землей и выносят песок на поверхность. Это и есть золотой песок. Но как
> достать его? Муравьи необыкновенно свирепы и сильны. Индусы
> придумали такое средство.
> Они отправляются за золотом в самое жаркое время
> дня. А бывает такое время у индусов не в полдень и не
> после полудня, как у других народов, а рано утром.
> Едут индусы за золотом на верблюдицах и притом
> ...


Для Пифагора вегетарианство придумали, в частности, те же товарищи, а есть и обратные свидетельства:

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...6&postcount=30

Конфуций не был вегетарианцем

14. Once, this fellow Kongzi was in straits between Cai and Chen, having only vegetable soup without even rice to eat. [Cf. Analects 15.2.] After ten days of this, Zilu cooked a pig for him. This fellow Kong did not inquire whence the meat came, and ate. Zilu robbed someone of his garment and exchanged it for wine. This fellow Kong did not inquire whence the wine came, and drank.* But when Lord Ai received Confucius, Confucius would not sit on a mat that was not placed straight and would not eat meat that was not cut properly.* [Cf. Analects 10.12.] Zilu went to him and asked: "Why the reverse to what you did on the borders of Chen and Cai?" This fellow Kong answered: "Come, let me tell you. Then, our goal was to keep alive. Now our goal is to behave righteously." Now when hunger-stricken he was not scrupulous about the means of keeping alive, and when satiated he acted hypocritically to appear refined. What foolery, perversion, villainy, and pretension can be greater than this!
http://faculty.vassar.edu/brvannor/R...fucianism.html

А конфуцианцы постоянно выступали против вегетарианства:
http://books.google.ru/books?id=_Y00...L5G-zATSwpC5Bw

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

В общем, независимо от отношения к вегетарианству, не читайте жёлтую прессу.



> Тина Турнер


, блин...  :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (02.01.2012)

----------


## Gaza

> Вообще-то мне кажется странным постоянно создавать списки знаменитостей вегетарианцев, гомосексуалистов и т.д. Что это должно доказать?


Из этих списков важным мне кажется только список спортсменов - олимпийских чемпионов, рекордсменов в тяжёлой атлетике, лёгкой атлетике,  бодибилдинге и проч. На упомянутом сайте далеко не полный список. http://www.vita.org.ru/veg/sport/zna...sportsmenu.htm

Потому, что наивные обыватели обычно думают, что если они откажутся от мяса у них не будет хватать сил и энергии. А дела обстоят совсем по другому.

----------


## Tiop

> Из этих списков важным мне кажется только список спортсменов - олимпийских чемпионов, рекордсменов в тяжёлой атлетике, лёгкой атлетике,  бодибилдинге и проч. На упомянутом сайте далеко не полный список. http://www.vita.org.ru/veg/sport/zna...sportsmenu.htm
> 
> Потому, что наивные обыватели обычно думают, что если они откажутся от мяса у них не будет хватать сил и энергии. А дела обстоят совсем по другому.


Это не наивные обыватели, а мастодонты спортивного питания так считают - Suzanne Girard Eberle, MS, RD, CSSD, а также говорят (вот дураки!), что именно из-за этого среди спортсменов с большими достижениями мало вегетарианцев.




> Like kids and nursing moms, athletes need to be especially smart eaters. Their success depends on bursts of energy, sustained strength and muscle mass, *factors that require nutrients more easily obtained from meat.* For this reason, relatively few top athletes are vegetarians. Besides, says sports nutritionist Suzanne Girard Eberle, the author of Endurance Sports Nutrition, "lots of athletes have no idea how their bodies work. That's why fad diets and supplements are so attractive to them."
> 
> Eberle notes that vegetarian diets done correctly are high in fiber and low in fat. "But where are the calories?" she asks. "World-class endurance athletes need in excess of 5,000 or 6,000 calories a day. Competition can easily consume 10,000. You need to eat a lot of plant-based food to get those calories. Being a vegetarian athlete is hard, really hard to do right."


http://www.time.com/time/covers/1101020715/story4.html

При этом спортсмены-вегетарианцы должны быть чрезвычайно внимательны к своей диете (в частности - из-за недостатка протеина)

http://books.google.ru/books?id=tcYw...CpPOywS-qoC2Bw

----------

Буль (07.06.2009)

----------


## Gaza

Tiop, на каждую Вашу ссылку о вреде вегетерианского питания я дам Вам 20 ссылок о его пользе. К чему это? Мы это с Вами уже делали как-то. Ничего хорошего не вышло.
 Тем более, что если в статье о питании я встречаю слово "калория", я прекращаю читать. 
А много ли вегетарианцев среди спортсменов-чемпионов  или нет - это кому как нравится считать. Сам факт что они есть доказывает, что без мяса можно быть в превосходной физической форме. И этого достаточно.

----------


## Tiop

> это кому как нравится считать.


Нет.

А с тем, что вы лучше знаете вопрос, чем ведущий специалист по спортивному питанию + чемпион Америки по бегу -- с этим я, конечно, не спорю.

А ссылки ваши это как про Иисуса, Будду, Пифагора, Конфуция и Заратуштру  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Сам факт что они есть доказывает, что без мяса можно быть в превосходной физической форме. И этого достаточно.


Главное - считать что ты не обыватель, а находишься на уровне великих спортсменов, ога...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Рюдзи

Вот если бы кто-то из вышеперечисленных не употреблял мяса с самого рождения... :Wink:  А так речь о чистоте эксперимента не идёт. Профессиональные спортсмены употребляют множество витаминов и добавок. 
Одно дело сохранять форму когда тебе 20 лет, а другое дело, как может сказаться полный отказ от употребления мяса через 30 лет у человека, который отказался от мяса, но не следит за рационом? 
Цитаты из газет и журналов смешны. Всяк кулик своё болото хвалит. На одну статью о вреде вегетарианства можно найти кучу статей о его пользе и наоборот. 
P.S. (хорошая спортивная) форма - есть пустота :Big Grin:

----------


## Gaza

> А ссылки ваши это как про Иисуса, Будду, Пифагора, Конфуция и Заратуштру





> чем ведущий специалист по спортивному питанию + чемпион Америки по бегу


Tiop, дружище, я могу Вам дать ссылку на двух специалистов по спортивному питанию и трёх бегунов и четырёх профессоров. Но Вы скажете, что это плохие специалисты и неправильные бегуны. А у профессоров подозрительные фамилии.  Это было всё уже. Повторять нет никакого желания. Всех благ.

----------


## Tiop

Suzanne Girard Eberle и известный диетолог, член АДА - Американской диетологический ассоциации, и чемпион. В приведённой цитате она как раз говорит, что большинство спортсменов вообще не имеют никакого представления о физиологии, в том числе физиологии питания, потому им нравятся всякие "необычные" диеты.

Также можете почитать, как учёные из Института питания РАМН относятся к безопасности вегетарианской диеты.

Есть основания считать, что это мировой научный консенсус, а вегетарианских экстремистов много, но их деятельность - вне науки, это идеология, притом опасная для здоровья.

Кстати, между большими достижениями в спорте и здоровьем связь отнюдь не прямая.

----------

Шаман (08.06.2009)

----------


## Рюдзи

> Кстати, между большими достижениями в спорте и здоровьем связь отнюдь не прямая.


В большинстве случаев как раз-таки прямая: большие достижения - плохое здоровье, пусть проявляется это и не сразу :Confused:  В качестве наиболее яркого примера могу привести Мухаммеда Али(который, кстати, по многочисленным утверждениям тоже вегетарианец).

----------

Шаман (08.06.2009)

----------


## Tiop

> могу привести Мухаммеда Али


Я когда писал эту фразу, думал именно о нём (хотя и другие показательные примеры тоже имел в виду).

Насчёт большинства случаев не знаю, но что у многих со здоровьем проблемы - точно.

----------


## Аньезка

> И про Иисуса Христа ерунда какая-то, во первых сомневаюсь что он существовал, а если и был то он на всяких вечериях радостно ел барашков.


С рыбой точно темы были.

Далай-лама действительно не вегетарианец, хоть и активно к нему призывает.

С Шакьямуни дело тёмное, хотя скорее нет, чем да.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (08.06.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> ...это идеология, притом опасная для здоровья.


Это Вы зря.. Пробовали?

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Т.к. здесь не "ассоциация спортивных докторов любящих мясо", почитаем буддийских учителей:
Кьябдже Чатрал Ринпоче - О вегетерианстве
http://dazan.spb.ru/library/lections/other/515/

----------

Djampel Tharchin (08.06.2009), Raudex (08.06.2009), Аньезка (08.06.2009), Читтадхаммо (08.06.2009)

----------


## Homa Brut

Для меня достаточно того, что Будда не запрещал мирянам есть мясо. И все! Кто там из знаменитостей вегетарианец, а кто нет, лично меня мало интересует и ничего мне не доказывает.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (02.01.2012), Sforza (08.06.2009), Буль (08.06.2009), Читтадхаммо (08.06.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

Самое важное в вопросе мясоедения или вегетарианства - это твоя *мотивация*.  А так, на каждого вегетарианца Гитлера найдётся свой мясоед Сталин.  :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (02.01.2012), Homer (09.01.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (09.06.2009), Илия (09.06.2009), Мага (11.05.2012)

----------


## Gaza

> Suzanne Girard Eberle и известный диетолог, член АДА - Американской диетологический ассоциации, и чемпион


Мне вот ещё подумалось. Может быть Этой Suzanne Girard Eberle стоит повторить хотя бы половину достижений великого Карла Льюиса, (не просто вегетарианца, а вегана!!!), или воспитать учеников которые повторят. Тогда она, может быть, не так смешно будет выглядеть со своими предупреждениями.

----------


## Буль

Честно говоря на мой взгляд не менее великие в той же области мясоеды Валерий Брумель, Татьяна Казанкина, Сергей Бубка, Елена Исинбаева и другие делают смешными именно Ваши попытки доказать абсолютное превосходство вегетарианства в лёгкой атлетике.

Да, есть уникумы которым и вегетарианская диета нипочём. Но разве я являюсь таким уникумом?




> Очень возможно, что Айседора Дункан так и делает. Может быть, она в кабинете обедает, а кроликов режет в ванной. Может быть. Но я не Айседора Дункан!.. - Вдруг рявкнул он и багровость его стала желтой. - Я буду обедать в столовой, а оперировать в операционной! Передайте это общему собранию и покорнейше вас прошу вернуться к вашим делам, а мне предоставить возможность принять пищу там, где ее принимают все нормальные люди, то-есть в столовой, а не в передней и не в детской!


Булгаков. "Собачье сердце"

----------

Шаман (08.06.2009)

----------


## Aion

> все незаменимые аминокислоты, в основном, содержатся именно в животной пище, поэтому вегетарианство при занятиях спортом, в том числе и легкой атлетикой исключено.
> 
> Спринтер, который интенсивно тренируется, должен восполнять «белковые потери» из расчета 2-4 гр. на каждый кг. массы тела в сутки. Таким образом, на первое место выступают легкоусваиваемые продукты питания, содержащие белки. Среди них наиболее популярными для бегунов являются нежирные сорта рыбы и мяса, молочные продукты и различные белковые пасты.
> http://sprintexpress.ru/59_2.php


А что касается Льюиса, да, феномен, но мясоеды, имхо, жгут реальнее...

----------


## Gaza

> попытки доказать абсолютное превосходство вегетарианства в лёгкой атлетике


Ни о каком абсолютном превосходстве речи нигде не было. Речь всего лишь о том, что если даже великие спортсмены с их сумасшедшими энергозатратами без мяса обходятся и мясоедам не уступают то и обычный человек легко обойдётся. Вот и всё. Это очень просто и совершенно очевидно. И не нужно в сотый раз жевать старый спор.

----------


## Шаман

Назначать диеты, вегетарианские или другие, - это компетенция врачей. В противном случае лучшее, что может сделать человек для своего здоровья, это питаться доступными и относительно безвредными продуктами, привычными для региона его собственного проживания. 

Поэтому речь только о том, что веганы призывают людей вредить своему здоровью. По незнанию ли, по глупости ли, по идейным ли омрачениям. Только потому, что выходят за рамки своей компетенции.
Я не могу сказать, является ли это нарушением закона или нет, но, по-моему, что=то около того.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (02.01.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Ни о каком абсолютном превосходстве речи нигде не было.


Ну раз нет абсолютного превосходства - тогда и оставим богу - богово, а кесарю - кесарево? Т.е. разрешим каждому в индивидуальном порядке решать полезна ли ему вег. диета или же нет?




> Речь всего лишь о том, что если даже великие спортсмены с их сумасшедшими энергозатратами без мяса обходятся и мясоедам не уступают


"Рядовой Борисов", давайте правду, Вам же лучше!  :Wink: 
Единицы веганов олимпийских чемпионов смогли составить конкуренцию основной массе олимпийских чемпионов - мясоедов.




> то и обычный человек легко обойдётся. Вот и всё.


Ставить знак равенства между олимпийским чемпионом с его продуманным рационом питания и обычным человеком - это и есть, на мой взгляд, самый верх примитивного понимания диетологии, "вот и всё".   :Mad:

----------

Дмитрий Белов (24.02.2012), Фил (04.10.2012)

----------


## Gaza

Честно говоря, даже не понимаю серьёзно люди говорят или прикалываются так. А раз не понимаю то лучше откланяюсь. Всем здоровья.

----------

Буль (09.06.2009)

----------


## Homa Brut

> Назначать диеты, вегетарианские или другие, - это компетенция врачей. В противном случае лучшее, что может сделать человек для своего здоровья, это питаться доступными и относительно безвредными продуктами, привычными для региона его собственного проживания. 
> 
> Поэтому речь только о том, что веганы призывают людей вредить своему здоровью. По незнанию ли, по глупости ли, по идейным ли омрачениям. Только потому, что выходят за рамки своей компетенции.
> Я не могу сказать, является ли это нарушением закона или нет, но, по-моему, что=то около того.


+1. Диеты вообще вещь индивидуальная. надо знать уровень сахара, холестирина, гемоглобина и еще кучу показателей данного конкретного человека, чтобы рекомендовать подходящую именно ему диету. А это компетенция врачей-диетологов. Утверждать, что абсолютно всем полезна та или иная диета по меньшей мере неразумно.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (02.01.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Александр Невзоров о вегетарианстве

----------

Vladiimir (26.12.2011), Алексей Т (26.12.2011), Еше Нинбо (26.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2011)

----------


## Аньезка

Популярная голливудская актриса *Лиза Эдельштейн* (Кадди из *Доктора Хауса*) снялась обнаженной для рекламной кампании международной организации "Люди за этичное обращение с животными" (PETA). На официальном сайте этой организации опубликован плакат с изображением Лизы, нежащейся на свекольных листьях (автор снимка – Джек Гай).

На сайте PETA рассказывается, что Эдельштейн уже *больше 30 лет не есть мясо* (актрисе в мае исполнится *46 лет*), что позволяет ей сохранять отличную форму и цвет кожи.

----------

Vladiimir (14.04.2012), Слава Эркин (14.04.2012)

----------


## Слава Эркин

Вы забыли упомянуть, что Лиза, как истинная еврейка, уже много лет занимается йогой, что наверняка плодотворно сказывается на её здоровъе в общем и её коже в часности. Но всё равно впечатляет!!!

----------

Аньезка (14.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.04.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вы забыли упомянуть, что Лиза, как истинная еврейка, уже много лет занимается йогой, что наверняка плодотворно сказывается на её здоровъе в общем и её коже в часности. Но всё равно впечатляет!!!


Когда начинаешь заниматься йогой, бывает, тянет на вегетарианство.

----------

Слава Эркин (15.04.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

ElenaK (15.04.2012), Hang Gahm (15.04.2012), Vladiimir (15.04.2012), Слава Эркин (15.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.04.2012)

----------


## Слава Эркин

Да. Сам я далеко не вегетареанец, разве что красное мясо не ем, но вокруг много не едящих мясо и они все излучают здоровье, нежность, покой и ,всё-таки, чистоту какую-то.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Джеймс Кэмерон стал веганом!

Канадский кинорежиссёр, сценарист и продюсер принял решение стать веганом . Его поддержали и его старшие дети. А по поводу младших он сказал: «Дети привыкли есть определенную еду. Они хотят бургер и кока-кола, потому что они - дети. Нет необходимости поедать животных, мы просто решаем, что будем это делать. В 5 лет невозможно думать об этом, можно просто эмоционально воспринимать ситуацию. Таким образом, это становится моральным выбором родителя, и тем, который оказывает огромное влияние на планету, на перерасход ресурсов и разрушение биосферы». По его словам он шел к веганству около 6 лет, и сейчас вся его семья с детьми от 5 до 23 лет перешла на веганское питание.

Джеймс, снявший знаменитый «Титаник», уже не раз высказывал свои переживания по поводу экологии, особенно исчезновения дождевых лесов. Одной из попыток донести идею любви к природе был фильм «Аватар».

http://vegetarianstar.com/2012/10/02...arian-choices/

----------

Vladiimir (04.10.2012), Ануруддха (04.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2012)

----------

